# Airfix 1/24th Mossy WIP



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I just finished up a 1/350th North Carolina for a client and now I am working on a BIG Airfix 1/24 Mossy. Straight forward build, will add back lighting for the clear dash bezels as well as the bomb bay and nav. lights.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

One of my favorite airplanes........

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looking good so far. 

I got myself one of these beasts a couple of weeks ago. I was feeling pretty confident after my 1/24 spite... but this puppy has me a tad nervous... so its sitting there in all its huge glory taunting me...


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

So, jbgroby,
What is your opinion of the kit so far?


----------

